# 

## woytek

Proszę poradzcie jak najlepiej się do tego zabrać tzn:

- czym gruntować i w jakiej proporcji rozcieńczać 
- wałek jak szeroki?
- raz czy więcej razy gruntować?

Tynki mam tradycyjne.

w.

----------


## Metal

Jeżeli to są nowe tynki tradycyjne, to bym je gruntował rozcieńczoną farbą, czyli tak naprawdę nie gruntował. Był już kiedyś taki wątek i ktoś pożałował, że nałożył grunt na tynk tradycyjny.
Grunt ma za zadanie wzmocnić słabe (czyt. pylące) podłoże oraz zmniejszyć i wyrównać jego chłonność. Nowy, dobrze zrobiony tynk tradycyjny nie jest słaby (czyt. nie pyli), ma małą i równomierną chłonność, więc grunt jest dla niego zbędny.
Tak myślę, ale może się mylę.
Pokryłem Unigruntem Atlasa posadzkę, tam gdzie będzie parkiet, żeby sie nie kurzyło i się nie wycierała. Grunt utworzył błyszczącą, szklistą warstwę na powierzchni. Przestało pylić, ale mam wątpliwości, czy nakładanie na to zwykłej farby byłoby łatwe i przyjemne.

----------


## woytek

Może masz rację, ja dodatkowo miałem tynkarzy którzy piaskiem kwarcowym wygładzali tynk. Ale czy przed cyklinowaniem parkietu nie powinienem pomalować lub zagruntować ścian?
w.

----------

Podobnie jak Ty mam tynki tradycyjne wykończone gładzią wapienno-piaskową. Całość malowałem samodzielnie. Przed malowaniem robiłem rożne proby. Zarówno rozcieńczoną farbą jak i  preparatem gruntującym. Najlepiej wychodziło gdy gruntowałem preparatem gruntującym jakiś najtańszy Ace Grunt czy coś takiego. Podstawowa sprawa to z malowaniem odczekać do następnego dnia po gruntowaniu. Do gruntowania stosowałem opryskiwacz ogrodniczy za jakieś 100 zł. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## inwestor

Sorry to byłem ja
Pozdrawiam

----------


## woytek

Dzięki, świetna koncepcja ten opryskiwacz niż na wałku jeżdzić.
Ktoś jeszcze trenował taki wariant?
Opryskiwacz przyda się i tak do ogrodu na wiosnę.
w.

----------


## GRom

Woytek-mam pytanie z innej beczki  :Roll:   Gdzie kupowałeś i ile płaciłeś za piasek kwarcowy oraz jak Ci się taki tynk podoba, czy może teraz wybrałbyś coś innego.Mam zamiar u siebie identycznie zrobić, mam nawet już tynkarzy umówionych.
Dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## andrzej K.

Opryskiwacz jest dobry ale jak masz już parkiet (a malowanie ścian zwykle przeprowadza się po cyklinowaniu i lakierowaniu parkietu) to jest obawa że sobie narobisz kałuż. No i inne elementy wykończenia też możesz pobrudzić. Pędzel ławkowiec lub wałek jest bardziej precyzyjny, choć wałek też należy dobrać odpowiedni bo będzie pryskało.
Moje doświadczenie z malowania jest takie: zagruntować wszystko, jeżeli farba ma być jasna, kupić na podkład tańszą białą farbę, rozcieńczyć i pobielić ściany. Wtedy może trzeba będzie mniej warstw farby właściwej. Można też spróbować nie dawać gruntu. Rozcieńczona farba wejdzie w każdą ryskę i będzie mniej widoczna.

Pzdr

----------


## kaltam

Polecam "Grunt - Śnieżka" nakładany wałkiem.

----------


## inwestor

> Woytek-mam pytanie z innej beczki   Gdzie kupowałeś i ile płaciłeś za piasek kwarcowy oraz jak Ci się taki tynk podoba, czy może teraz wybrałbyś coś innego.Mam zamiar u siebie identycznie zrobić, mam nawet już tynkarzy umówionych.
> Dzięki za odpowiedź


Grom
Przejedź się w al. Jerozolimskie (przed Michałowicami po lewej stronie jadąc z Warszawy) skład f-my Żwirex mają rewelacyjny pisek do gładzi. Cena jak za zwykły kopalniak 25 zł za tonę. Jedź i sprawdź sam. Ja miałem zamiar również tynkować tzw. kwarcowym ale ten ze Żwirexu jest takiej samej jakości tylko żółty.
Pozdrawiam

----------

Sąsiad gruntował wałkiem (amigrunt) i zostały mu przebijające plamy i musiał wiele razy malować. Ja gruntowałam rozcieńczoną tanią farbą i jest ok

----------


## andrzej K.

Właśnie, rzadku grunt ścieka i tych zacieków trudno później się pozbyć. Lepsza farba.

----------


## lafcadio

tutaj jest mowa o gruntowaniu ścian przed malowaniem a czy gruntować ściany przed położeniem gładzi i czym ????????
 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## mkmar

Już kiedyś pisałem że żałuję iż gruntowałem przed malowaniem. Ponieważ to przećwiczyłem na swoich tynkach to wiem na pewno że lepiej jest zamiast gruntu użyć najtańszej białej rozcienczonej farby np. Śnieżka lub podobna. Grunt jest wymagany pod głądź i na gładź pod farbę, natomiast na tynki tradycyjne lepiej farba chociażby z tego powodu że już wstępnie nadaje kolor ścianom i później łatwiej jest docelowo pokryć farbą ostateczną (innych powodów jest jeszcze wiele). Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest jako farby gruntującej użyć farby Kabe Aquatec - jest to farba krzemianowa dedykowana właśnie na surowe tynki- dobrze wzmacnia tynk, dobrze kryje, jest bardzo wydajna i maluje się nią dużo lżej niż jakąś Śnieżką. Niestety wychodzi trochę drożej ale niewiele ze względu na dużą wydajność- polecam.

----------


## mack

podpinam pytanie pod temat bo jest uniwersalny:

Czym czyścić plamy gruntu na płytkach - niestety spływające krople gruntu (Sopro) zaschły na płytkach i teraz je skrobie mechanicznie -ale może można je czymś zmyć.

----------


## Bezdomna

A tynki gipsowe z agregatu gruntuje się? Sprzedawca farby kabe mówił, żeby zagruntować rozcieńczona farbą, ale w niektórych pomieszczeniach chce dać tikkurilę i nie wiem, czy tam gruntować, czy śnieżką zagruntować...A może jeszcze raz ta śnieżką czy 1ką przemalować? A potem już tylko jedna warstwa zostanie...

----------


## e-Mandzia

> A tynki gipsowe z agregatu gruntuje się? Sprzedawca farby kabe mówił, żeby zagruntować rozcieńczona farbą, ale w niektórych pomieszczeniach chce dać tikkurilę i nie wiem, czy tam gruntować, czy śnieżką zagruntować...A może jeszcze raz ta śnieżką czy 1ką przemalować? A potem już tylko jedna warstwa zostanie...


Też mamy zamiar malowac Tikkurilą i ja też nie wiem jaką farbą gruntowac tynki gipsowe z agregatu   :Roll:  

Podpowiedzcie coś   :Confused:

----------


## bimbelt

Ja mam tynki klasyczne, wygladzone gipsem. Gruntowalem gruntem z dodatkiem bialej farby, 3:1 mniej wiecej. Jedna warstwa gruntu, dwie warstwy farby i jest lepiej niz dobrze. Wazne tylko, by gruntowac dokladnie, bo w miejscach zle zagruntowanych farba moze nie trzymac.

----------


## przyby

moim zdaniem najlepszym gruntem jest rozcienczona farba,tak jak piszecie powyzej,troche juz malowalem i zadne grunty nie dadza tego efektu co ta farba mowie o tynkach tradycyjnych

----------


## Trociu

Mój tynkarz cw na odchodne powiedział, żeby zagruntować gruntem z wapnem. Spotkaliście się z czymś takim?

----------


## tomolo

a czym  i czy wogule gruntowac gładzie gipsowe?

----------


## przyby

mi kiedys powiedziano aby na pierwszy raz do farby dodac pokostu,szczerze to nie wiem co to za pomysl,doradzlia mi tak osoba ktora robila mi te tynki CW

----------


## labas1

> mi kiedys powiedziano aby na pierwszy raz do farby dodac pokostu,szczerze to nie wiem co to za pomysl,doradzlia mi tak osoba ktora robila mi te tynki CW


Stara technologia jak świat , dobra ale trochę śmierdzi przez parę dni .

----------


## przyby

Stara technologia jak świat , dobra ale trochę śmierdzi przez parę dni .[/quote]

ale jaki to daje efekt jesli moge zapytac?

----------


## labas1

Daje to co uni-grunt  , farba lepiej ,,kryje" .

----------


## elais

A ja mam tynki cem-wapienne, niedługo będą na nie kładzione gładzie. Wykonawca powiedział, ze od razu da gładź, że nie trzeba gruntować.Ze dopiero po gładizach można, i co wy na to? Ma rację? Aha tynki mam trochę skiepszczone i są one bardziej cementowe niż wapienne....

----------


## dannnb

Jest coś takiego w Obi co nazywa się Śnieżka - farba lateksowa gruntująca - kosztuje to ok 50zł za 10 l i normalnie starcza na 70 -80m kw.

Dobre to będzie czy wziąć lepiej zwykłą białą Śnieżkę za 26PLN / 10l.


Tynki CW

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik_2

A JAK DŁUGO MUSZĄ WYSYCHAĆ TAKIE TYNKI TRADYCYJNE ?

i jak się sprawdza, czy juz są suche ?


 :smile:

----------


## tres34

Nowy tynk nie warto gruntowac. Ale jak ktos bardzo chce, to rozciencza sie 1:2 (preparat:woda). Walkeim to mozna sie zarabac. Ja robilem opryskiwaczem. Idzie zajebiscie.

----------


## edit-blondi

A ja mam takie pytanko. Mam tynki cw, ale w części pomieszczeń zrezygnowałam z ostatniej warstwy tzw. szlichty gdyż w planie było wykończenie tego tynkiem strukturaknym. Teraz mi sie trochę rozmysliło i chciałabym to pomalować ale jakąś farba strukturalną (prościej i taniej).Generalnie ma być nierówno.
Czy takie ściany mogę zagruntować Gruntem Śnieżki i na to potem farba strukturalna i będzie ok?
A wogóle to gruntujecie ściany raz czy dwa razy?

----------


## tres34

Po to wlasnie sa grunty zeby wniknely w poprzednia warstwe i lepiej wiazaly to co idzie potem. Zrob probe, dowiesz sie czy potrzeba gruntowac 2 x.






> A ja mam takie pytanko. Mam tynki cw, ale w części pomieszczeń zrezygnowałam z ostatniej warstwy tzw. szlichty gdyż w planie było wykończenie tego tynkiem strukturaknym. Teraz mi sie trochę rozmysliło i chciałabym to pomalować ale jakąś farba strukturalną (prościej i taniej).Generalnie ma być nierówno.
> Czy takie ściany mogę zagruntować Gruntem Śnieżki i na to potem farba strukturalna i będzie ok?
> A wogóle to gruntujecie ściany raz czy dwa razy?

----------


## elais

A jak myslicie czym najlepiej pokryć ściany w piwnicy?

 Mam narazie tradycyjny tynk cementowo-wapienny.Mysłałam, żeby pokryć ściany gruntem Śnieżki- 50zł/10l. Myslę, o tym, żeby narazie zostawić tylko sam ten grunt,nada on biały kolor ścianom. 

Czy zastosować ten grunt, czy dac po prostu jakąś najtańszą białą farbę????  :ohmy:

----------


## siggi&alka

kupuj najtansza. najlepiej kryja ubrania w kontakcie ze sciana  :wink:

----------


## lukasz123

czy tynki gipsowe robione maszynowo trzeba gruntowac?

----------


## siggi&alka

wszystkie rodzaje powierzchni trzeba gruntowac.

----------


## adrianek9999

Ale gruntować gruntem czy farbą  :Confused:

----------


## siggi&alka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/odchodzi-...hlight=caparol

----------


## Ushi

Rozmawiałem ostatnio z kolegą, który mówi mi że gruntować, gruntować i jeszcze raz gruntować... No i jak to jest z tą koniecznością gruntowania, jak zwykle każdy co innego gada   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to na razie na ścianach mam tynk cementowo-wapienny. W łazienkach oczywiście pójdą na to kafelki, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach gładzie gipsowe. I jak to by było u mnie najlepiej?
- gruntować pod kafelki?
- gruntować przed położeniem gładzi?
- gruntować podłogi (mam wylewki z mixokreta) pod kafelki?

No i czym gruntować? Wystarczy położyć wałkiem taki grunt uniwersalny z Castoramy lub Liroya?

----------


## Trociu

> Jeśli chodzi o mnie to na razie na ścianach mam tynk cementowo-wapienny. W łazienkach oczywiście pójdą na to kafelki, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach gładzie gipsowe. I jak to by było u mnie najlepiej?
> - gruntować pod kafelki?
> - gruntować przed położeniem gładzi?
> - gruntować podłogi (mam wylewki z mixokreta) pod kafelki?
> 
> No i czym gruntować? Wystarczy położyć wałkiem taki grunt uniwersalny z Castoramy lub Liroya?


U mnie kafelkarze powiedzieli, że w zasadzie jak są dość świeże (u mnie do roku) wylewki to nie ma potrzeby gruntowania, ale dla pewności gruntowaliśmy. Ściany (tynk c-w) również.

W moim przypadku Ceresit CN-17

----------


## siggi&alka

> - gruntować pod kafelki?
> - gruntować przed położeniem gładzi?
> - gruntować podłogi (mam wylewki z mixokreta) pod kafelki?
> 
> No i czym gruntować? Wystarczy położyć wałkiem taki grunt uniwersalny z Castoramy lub Liroya?


 witam, jestem wykonawca wieloletnim doswiadczeniem i z paroma certyfikatami na karku. Nie widzę nic złego w systematycznym dokształcaniu sie i byciu na bierząco   :big tongue:  . 
Gruntowanie ma dwojakie działanie. Ogranicza chłonnosc podłoża oraz je wzmacnia. Gruntowac nalezu zawsze i to jakims gruntem systemowym, czyli polecanum przez producenta farb, jezeli mamy zamiar malowac lub producenta kleju do płytek jezeli kładziemy kafle. Czesto wykonawcy piszą, ze nie gruntuja scian przed malowaniem bo im sie "wałek slizga". Slizga sie jezeli uzyjemy nieodpowiedniego gruntu. ja uzywam gruntu i farb firmy Caparol. ! litr gruntu kosztuje mnie 11 zł ale moge rozcienczyc go 1:4. Ile kosztuje unigrunt Atlasa?? pewnie wiecej  :big tongue:  > Prosze wejsc  na moją strone  www.  jest tam pare info na temat kładzenia kafli i prac zwiazanych ze szpachlowaniem.
pozdrawiam, Siggi


edit: dodam jeszcze ze gruntujemy ławkowcem z naturalnym włosiem. Nigdy wałkiem lub broń boże pompką ogrodową.

----------


## Trociu

> edit: dodam jeszcze ze gruntujemy ławkowcem z naturalnym włosiem. Nigdy wałkiem lub broń boże pompką ogrodową.


A co jest złego w gruntowaniu wałkiem??
Ja kawałek zagruntowałem ławkowcem i po pomalowaniu mam zacieki od gruntu, których nie mam w miejscach, gdzie gruntowałem wałkiem!!

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Gruntuję farbą Nobiles Super Akryl rozcieńczoną z wodą w stosunku 1:1 - wałkiem

----------


## nurni

Grunt Śnieżki - za moich czasów był bezkonkurencyjny.
Nakładany wałkiem sznurkowym.
Tynki tradycyjne, filcowane, minęły 4 lata - jak na razie większość gości myli je z gipsowymi   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .

Kolejność:
1. przetarcie ścian szeroką szpachlą (zrzucenie resztek piasku)
2. zamiecenie ścian (odkurzenie)
3. przemalowanie miejsc do akrylowania (łączenia G-K ześcianami, okna, parapety, itp)
4. akrylowanie po wyschnięciu farby + wygładzanie mokrą gąbką
5. gruntowanie x1 (zielone płyty wodoodporne x2) + wałek sznurkowy. Ściana po tym gruncie jest biała i nabiera jednorodnej struktury. Co często widać przy innych gruntach np. różnice pomiędzy płytą G-K i tynkiem tradycyjnym.
6. Malowanie właściwe x2 (ale można i x1)


...ot i tyle   :cool:

----------


## mynia_pynia

1 litr gruntu (tytan)
1 litr farby białej akrylowej do wnętrz (eko śnieżka)
2 litry wody

Wymieszać, pędzel ławkowiec w łapę i malujemy.

Oczywiście wcześniej ściany zostały przetarte krążkiem ściernym - -tynki tradycyjne.

Następne malowanie farbą akrylową eko śnieżka i zostaje tylko ostatnie malowanie, ale to już na samym końcu, jak podłogi zostaną ułożone i zaczniemy się wprowadzać.

----------


## Trociu

a co zrobić jak grunt zrobił zacieki na ścianie, które przebijają już przez 4 warstwę farby - 2x podkładowa biała i 2 x kolor????

----------


## siggi&alka

Trociu, twoj problem polega na tym ze nie potrafisz dostatecznie dobrze opanowac trudnego anrzedzia jakim jest ławkowiec albo uzywasz kiepskiego ławkowca. Dobry ławkowiec kosztuje z 50 zł. Różnica miedzy  gruntowaniem ławkowcem a wałkiem jest taka ze wałek nakłada nierównomiernie grunt na sciane a ławkowcem  jestes w stanie rownomiernie, miejsce w miejsce nałożyc grunt. Przerobiłem juz wszystko, uwierz mi, ławkowiec jest najlepszy.

----------


## siggi&alka

> Gruntuję farbą Nobiles Super Akryl rozcieńczoną z wodą w stosunku 1:1 - wałkiem


 nie gruntujesz , tylko malujesz i to farbą o niepełnych własciwosciach. spróbuj użyc przy nastepnym malowaniu (tak na "spróbę") jakis dobry grunt ( w rozcieńczeniu) i maluj dopiero na to. Zauwazysz ze bedziesz miał wiecej czasu na dokładną aplikacje farby na sciane. Zmniejszy sie zużycie farby pro mq. Tak malują fachowcy.

----------


## Trociu

Jeżeli siggi&alka jesteś takim fachowcem, to odpowiedz na pytanie:



> a co zrobić jak grunt zrobił zacieki na ścianie, które przebijają już przez 4 warstwę farby - 2x podkładowa biała i 2 x kolor????


Ławkowca mam i część nim gruntowałem. I właśnie ta część powoduje największe problemy przy późniejszym malowaniu, bo przy ławkowcu pojawiły się mniejsze lub większe zacieki a przy wałku nic.

----------


## siggi&alka

Uzywasz zbyt gestego gruntu. Sprobuj go rozcienczyc 1:3 lub 1:4. Rób próby polegające na pryskaniu wody na zagruntowaną scianę. Jezeli krople sciekają to sciana została zagruntowana odpowiedznio. Pamiętaj,że podstawą sukcesu jest dobre przygotowanie. Powodzenia. W razie pytań chętnie odpowiem.

----------


## Trociu

> Uzywasz zbyt gestego gruntu. Sprobuj go rozcienczyc 1:3 lub 1:4. Rób próby polegające na pryskaniu wody na zagruntowaną scianę. Jezeli krople sciekają to sciana została zagruntowana odpowiedznio. Pamiętaj,że podstawą sukcesu jest dobre przygotowanie. Powodzenia. W razie pytań chętnie odpowiem.


Mój grunt rozcieńcza się w stosunku 1:10. A zacieki pojawiają się w momencie rozprowadzania gruntu na ścianie - jak jest ławkowiec świeżo po zanurzeniu z gruncie to czasami ścieknie po ścianie.

Na szczęście dzisiaj sprawdziliśmy i zacieków nie widać.

----------


## siggi&alka

ja zawsze z aławkowca strzepuje nadmiar gruntu do wiaderka bo nawet jezeli  grunt jest "głęboko penetrujący" ( o ile cos takiego w ogóle istnieje) to mozna szybko przesycić ścianę i wtedy wszystko spływa w dół. Tak wiec zacieki powstały u ciebie w wyniku nieumiejętnej  pracy ławkowcem.

----------


## glowac

u nas są tynki kwarcowe i gruntujemy bardzo grubym pędzlem.
Przy wprawie nie ma zacieków, praca leci szybciutko - polecam  :smile: 

Panowie, którzy montowali nam kuchnię widząc, że macham pędzlem namawiali mnie na ogrodowy opryskiwacz - wolę pędzel, przynajmniej wiem, że grunt został wtarty w ścianę  a nie tylko popryskany 
 :Roll:

----------


## siggi&alka

Raz gruntowałem kiedys pompka i to była wpadka mojego zycia. Porobiły sie zacieki itp. Szkoda gadać.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Pisałam wcześniej jaki roztwór zastosowaliśmy - jest jego wielką zaletą, że nadaje lekki kolor bieli. Jak za dużo się gdzieś chlapnie to od razu widać zacieki i "ciapy" i elegancko można rozsmarować (rozetrzeć pędzlem).

My gruntowaliśmy wszystko ławkowcami takimi za 15 zł z marketu (plastikowymi) i wyszło naprawdę ekstra.

A co do praktyki w malowaniu - to jestem z rodziny kobiet, które żadnej pracy się nie boją i już jako dziecko malowałam swój pokój pędzlem - później weszły wałki i życie stało się lepsze  :wink: 

Już nie wspomnę, że nie jest mi obce mycie i zdrapywanie 50-dziesięcioletnich warstw farb i to wszystko robiłam jako nastolatka.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Jeszcze się pochwalę - robił ktoś z was takie śmieszne wzorki gumowymi wałkami??? 
To dopiero jazda - zwłaszcza przy malowaniu naszego rodzinnego domu z lat przedwojennych który ma 3,5 m wysokości.

----------


## FlashBack

> Jeszcze się pochwalę - robił ktoś z was takie śmieszne wzorki gumowymi wałkami??? 
> To dopiero jazda - zwłaszcza przy malowaniu naszego rodzinnego domu z lat przedwojennych który ma 3,5 m wysokości.


nom epoka wspanialych farb kredowych  :big grin:

----------


## pelsona

Gruntowanie ścian to zajęcie dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach. Ostatnio zagruntowałem kawałek ściany na próbę i nie jeden na moim miejscu dostałby apopleksji serca po tym co zobaczyłem.
Grunt w niemiłosierny sposób odsłania całą ścianę robiąc jej swoistego rodzaju zdjęcie rentgenowskie. Wnika w mikro pęknięcia i szczeliny tynku nie widoczne praktycznie gołym okiem, ukazując całą strukturę ściany z zarysem murowanych bloczków. Wygląda to początkowo koszmarnie ale zanika po kilku godzinach. Mam tynki cw z agregatu zrobione uważam dobrze.
W innych miejscach gdzie nie ma mikro pęknięć mogą być inne efekty przypominające tak zagrzybiałe ściany, ze w pale się nie mieści. Na szczęście wszystko po czasie wraca do normytzn naturalnej bieli wapiennej, ściana nie pyli i jest przygotowana należycie do malowania. 
Tak więc grunt to nie tylko zdrowie ale i konieczność.
pzdr.

----------


## darektech

Pytanko :Stare budownictwo ściany się dobrze trzymają będzie kładziony tynk gipsowy MP75 czym dobrze zagruntować ściany przed tynkiem , co polecacie ?

----------


## krzysztof zygmunt

Przed  tynkiem gipsowym jest niezbędny grunt szczepny. Po wyschnięciu ściana w dotyku jest jak papier ścierny. Można użyć np. Cerplastu firmy Atlas lub innego. Ale w sumie każda firma, która produkuje tynki ma taki grunt w ofercie.

Pozdrawiam,
Krzysztof Zygmunt

----------


## F***T

Witam
Potwierdzam, że dobrym rozwiązaniem jest nakładanie gruntu metodą natryskową, gdyż unikamy nadmiaru gruntu ściekającego ze ścian na posadzkę. Nie mniej jednak wg mnie najlepsze wyniki można osiągnąć przy metodzie hydrodynamicznej z użyciem agregatu, co niestety wymaga jego wypożyczenia. Ale tutaj może być plusem, że wykorzystamy go również  do malowania - co zmniejszy zużycie farby i skróci czas robót. Wg moich doświadczeń oraz wykonawców z którymi miałem kontakt w przypadku stosowania natrysku  mamy pewność, że produkt jest podawany ze stałym ciśnieniem  i jego aplikacja odbywa się równomiernie na całej powierzchni.  A co do samego gruntu to dobrym rozwiązaniem było by zastosowanie farby gruntującej np. FAST GRUNT F, która poza wyrównaniem chłonności oraz wzmocnieniem samego podłoża zwiększa wydajność farb nawierzchniowych oraz poprawia ich krycie. Jest szczególnie polecana w przypadku farb o intensywnych, ciemnych kolorach.

----------


## krzysztof zygmunt

> Potwierdzam, że dobrym rozwiązaniem jest nakładanie gruntu metodą natryskową, gdyż unikamy nadmiaru gruntu ściekającego ze ścian na posadzkę. Nie mniej jednak wg mnie najlepsze wyniki można osiągnąć przy metodzie hydrodynamicznej z użyciem agregatu, ...


Ja mam zdecydowanie inne doświadczenia. Nakładanie gruntu akrylowego czy to zwykłego czy głęboko-penetrującego metodą natryskiwania jest niewłaściwe. Zdecydowanie metoda ta nie zapewnia tego, że nie będzie zacieków a wręcz to powoduje. Grunt to nie farba i ma inną gęstość i lepkość, więc zdecydowanie szybciej spłynie niż farba.

Poza tym cały czas pomijana jest w dyskusji kwestia napięcia powierzchniowego. Spróbujcie na such drobny piasek wylać wodę. Na początku stworzy się kałuża i dopiero po jakimś czasie woda wsiąka.

Właśnie z tych powodów jeśli spryskamy ścianę gruntem to on spływa (wiem bo to testowałem). Natomiast użycie wałka lub pędzla powoduje, że grunt jest niejako wcierany i dlatego nie tworzy na wierzchu spływającej warstwy tylko wsiąka.

Aby nie powstawały zacieki trzeba nakładać mniej gruntu, Jeśli zaciek się zrobi to przed przejściem do następnego fragmentu ściany należy go rozetrzeć półsuchym pędzlem lub wymalowanym wałkiem. To na prawdę nie jest trudne.

Ogólny artykuł o tym czy gruntować zamieściłem na swojej stronie Gruntować czy nie gruntować przed malowaniem.

Pozdrawiam,
Krzysztof Zygmunt

----------


## Ola Kamińska

> Proszę poradzcie jak najlepiej się do tego zabrać tzn:
> 
> - czym gruntować i w jakiej proporcji rozcieńczać 
> - wałek jak szeroki?
> - raz czy więcej razy gruntować?
> 
> Tynki mam tradycyjne.
> 
> w.


Hej. Tu jest dokładnie opisany cały artykuł poświęcony grunotowaniu ścian. Napewno znajdziesz odpowiedz na swoje pytania :smile: 
http://www.galeriapsb.pl/porady/pora...malowania.html

----------


## coulignon

Kolego Krzysztofie Zygmuncie - w swoim poradniku masz mnóstwo błędów merytorycznych. Szczególnie w miejscach gdzie zagłębiasz się w kwestie chemiczne. 
Na początek - grunt głęboko - penetrujący to nie jest grunt z dodatkiem szkła wodnego. Ani z żadnymi innymi dodatkami.  Ktoś Ci idiotyzmów naopowiadał. 

Porady typu malowanie rozcieńczoną farbą są tez mocno dyskusyjne.

----------


## Balto

c: po prostu szkło wodne jest jednym z tańszych i popularniejszych środków uszczelniających czy to jako składnik betonu, zapraw czy czegokolwiek na cemencie. A to czy i jak głęboko "wlizie" zależy od tego jaki tynk jest użyty... O ile się znam - to grunt głęboko penetrujący powinien mieć w składzie dyspersję z mniejszym rozmiarem "kropli" plus ewentualnie coś co mogłoby służyć jako "ułatwiacz" we wnikaniu w ściany...

----------


## coulignon

Grunt standardowy jest sformułowany na dyspersji akrylowej lub styrenowo-akrylowej o wielkości cząstki 100 do 150 nm
Grunt głeboko penetrujacy - rodzaj polimeru jak wyżej ale wielkość cząstki 30-60 nm

Nie ma innych dodatków.

----------


## m.szejker

Witam, z góry bardzo przepraszam jeśli piszę w niewłaściwym miejscu, ale jestem absolutnym forumowym amatorem, a sytuacja zapowiada się na kryzysową :/
Przez przypadek zostały pomalowane ściany, które nie zostały zagruntowane (powierzchnia - KG pokryty gładzią, farba - gęsty Dulux). Naczytałam się okropności o złażących farbach i tym podobnych. 
Co tu teraz zrobić? Zetrzeć tą farbę znowu papierem ściernym i zagruntować? :/
Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## coulignon

jeśli nie złazi to nie ma takiej potrzeby. Generalnie jełsi gładź przed malowaniem była mocna i co najważniejsze *bardzo dobrze odpylona* to raczej kłopotów nie będzie. Jesli któryś z tych warunków powyżej nie został spełniony to mogą być kłopoty.

----------


## m.szejker

> jeśli nie złazi to nie ma takiej potrzeby. Generalnie jełsi gładź przed malowaniem była mocna i co najważniejsze *bardzo dobrze odpylona* to raczej kłopotów nie będzie. Jesli któryś z tych warunków powyżej nie został spełniony to mogą być kłopoty.


Z tego co wiem została odpylona (czy bardzo dobrze - nie jestem pewna) i póki co nie złazi, więc będę mocno liczyć na to, że wszystko będzie ok.
Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!

----------

